# One of the AMA Pennsylvania rescues 3 needs your help, donation



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this is ok to post, but a rescued fluff needs help..

Remember the Pennsylvania 3, older doggies left in the cold,then dumped in a shelter and AMA took them in..

Poor little Eamon came to the American Maltese Association Rescue in Jan 2014 in terrible condition along with his 2 female companions. One was so matted that toes had to be amputated and they were left outside in the elements on a cold November. 

The 3 of them were adopted by a kind woman that couldn't bear to separate them and now Eamon is in dire need of funds to help with medical costs that have been mounting when he suddenly became ill and needed emergency medical care. He's only 6 years old and his mom is fighting to keep him going and Eamon, the strong little boy that he is, is also fighting to get back home to his "girls" who miss him so much.

Eamon's medical fund by Stephanie Smaltz - GoFundMe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little dude passed away this morning.... so sad....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no I was following him on FB


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

The A Team said:


> Poor little dude passed away this morning.... so sad....


:crying: So sorry to hear this.

Rest in peace little Eamon. :wub:

It sounded as if his new family and friends loved him very much and he knew true love for a time, from all who cared for him. My heart breaks for them.

Such sad news...so sorry :grouphug:
Bless all of those who had a hand in trying to help him :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Done, hope it helps


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw, he passed away, precious little boy.. At least he knew love in his short time..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We can still give to help with the vet bill so she can take care of the two remaining babies..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, Eamon died this morning. I read one post from last night that looked like he seemed to be doing a little better and then read the next post saying that he had trouble breathing and his heart stopped. His adoptive mom did everything she could to save him and the vet bills, still due though he's gone, are $11,000. If you could please send a contribution to the GoFundMe page, that would be wonderful. Every bit, no matter how big or small counts.
Eamon's medical fund by Stephanie Smaltz - GoFundMe


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP poor baby. You had one year of love. God bless you.


----------



## Martysmom (Apr 16, 2015)

Aw poor baby. Their story teared me up.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So very sad.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bumping this up for more donations.. Heart breaking that he gone.. 
Laura is amazing to take all 3 in to keep them together..
Please help, if everyone here sent $20 it can do so much..
Thank you to everyone that gave..
Eamon's medical fund by Stephanie Smaltz - GoFundMe

It's open for a while so if we can give a little now and maybe a little more later..
That's what I'm doing.


----------

